# Bought apartment in Egypt - Need Advice



## GK&RACH (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi all,

My first post.
I have bought a 2 bedroom apartment in Sharm el Sheikh.

My first priority is to bring a car to Sharm as I do not want to be getting taxis everywhere. I have driven in Egypt many times before and am used to Egyptian driving standards. (There are not many except honk the horn)
I have seen vehicles for sale in Egypt at ridiculous prices for cars that are only fit for the breakers.
Bringing a car to Egypt is not the problem. I am aware Egypt sting you for import duty for vehicles coming into the country.
However I can find no import charge price list.

I am aware vehicles coming into Egypt can stay for 6 months but then have to leave the country and come back. (I don't fancy driving to the Israel border and coming back every 6 months)
So I have no choice but to import it permanently.
Car is only worth £800.00 but is in excellent safe condition and the roof comes down to.

Can anybody point me in the right direction in relation to this?
Also can anybody recommend any good DIY or apartment stores that cater for household needs that are reasonably priced? Beds, mattresses, tables etc.
I have been to Rawisat (commercial district in Sharm) and this is a starting point for basic DIY.

GK


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum

Have a good read through the forum we have discussed this issue many times.. all the advice is there.
Driving to Israel might not be allowed...


----------



## GK&RACH (Apr 20, 2012)

Ok I have just read 11 pages of information that is then contradicted and then substituted with new added questions.

Have I got this right?

A car worth £500.00 UKP under 1600cc pays an extra 69% on top of the value of the car. The value I pay or the value Egypt think it is is the problem?

If it is then I am happy to pay that. However I cannot see this being straight forward.
Would the Egyptian Embassy in London be able to help?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

GK&RACH said:


> Ok I have just read 11 pages of information that is then contradicted and then substituted with new added questions.
> 
> Have I got this right?
> 
> ...




Life and legalities are always contradictory in Egypt.

Yes of course your best bet is to contact the Egyptian embassy.. they are qualified to answer you question and should have the most up to date information

good luck

Please keep us posted on how it is going

maiden


----------



## GK&RACH (Apr 20, 2012)

Righty, update (as I think this could benefit many people) the E.E. in London has put me through to the E.E. Head Commercial Office.
The lady asked me to email her and she will send me the charges and other information.


----------



## GK&RACH (Apr 20, 2012)

Fantastic news. I have just received by email a 2012 customs import information sheet for vehicles being imported into Egypt.
Somebody may want to sticky this post to the top of the forum.


Final Release:

Private vehicles are allowed to be imported on the condition that they are manufactured and imported in the same year. The cars may not be used or second-hand. An exception will be made for those cars imported in the name of patients or the handicapped, in accordance with the provisions of Customs exemption no. 186 of 1986 and its executive list. Cars are subject to customs categorization based on engine capacity.

Sales Tax

15% sales tax 40% customs charge up to 1000 cc
15% sales tax 55% customs charge between 1000 and 1300 cc
15% sales tax 100% customs charge between 1300 and 1600 cc
30% sales tax 135% customs charge between 1600 and 2000 cc
45% sales tax 135% customs charge More than 2000 cc

Capacity Private cars must not have a capacity exceeding 9 persons, nor can they have been manufactured with a greater capacity and subsequently have had seats removed. The original car license or a sealed certificate issued by any foreign traffic authority will be accepted as proof of ownership. This will not need validating as long as it states car ownership.Those cars equipped for medical purposes and arriving in the name of patents and the handicapped will, once inspected, be exempt from customs on the following conditions:

• Presentation of a medical report from the General Medical Board with the personal details of the patient or handicapped person, case determination and medical equipment.

• The equipment subject to exemption must be imported in the patient’s name.

• The car must be a small model with an engine capacity not in excess of 1,500 cc and 4 (not sure on the 4 - 4 seats maybe?)

• The value of the car must not exceed 12,000 LE for ordinary disabilities or 15,000 LE for a person disabled as a result of a work injury. The disability must not be less than 35% and be proven by a report from the committee concerned in the General Administration of Health Insurance.

• In the event of the value of the car exceeding the aforementioned quantities, then the exemptions will meet the said values.

• The car may not be involved in any legal negotiations (sale, mortgage, etc.) for the period of 5 years starting from the date of release from Customs, except through payment of customs (and any other) taxes or fees from which it has been exempted. Once this period of time has passed, the owner is free to negotiate with the car, or purchase another medically equipped car also valid for exemptions. Any negotiation with the vehicle before the 5 years have passed, without notifying the Customs authorities or paying the Customs tax or any other tax, will be considered an evasion of Customs.

Temporary release

The release of cars belonging to Egyptians residing abroad, tourists, and transit travelers coming to spend a short period in the country within the limits of the residence period (maximum 6 months) after one year.After this period, the cars may be deposited inside the Customs zone prepared for this purpose, or exported from the country. These cars will not be granted release again (on a temporary basis) until a period of time similar to that spent inside the country, has passed.In return for the service provided for 3 months, or part thereof, the fees charged are as follows. 

up to 1600 cc - 250 LE 
between 1600 and 2000 cc - 500 LE
More than 2000 - 1000 LE

Cars accompanying tourist groups will be exempted if the stay does not exceed 1 month. The fees will be reduced to 100 LE.Cars running on diesel accompanying tourist groups will be authorized entry into the country, as well as 4-wheel drive vehicles.Furthermore, after getting authorization from the Military Intelligence Office, private cars will be temporarily released with suspension of payment of Customs tax and other taxes and fees. The suspension is conditional to the following: 

• Insurance should be paid in cash or though a bank guarantee, including all relevant taxes and fees, in order to obtain Form 93 K.M with the details of the car.

• An international license from one of the automobile clubs or an authorized tourist company in Egypt.

• A written statement of responsibility from one of the Ministries or government bodies or official academic institutions to pay the tax if the car is not re-exported. This also applies to the cars of foreign experts brought by any of the Ministries.

• The Diplomatic Corps will take full responsibility of those diplomats’ cars which exceed the permitted length of stay. This also applies to the cars of foreign VIPs residing temporarily in Egypt.

• A written statement of responsibility from the Office of Tourism is needed for the cars of tourists coming as groups with international licenses.

• Regarding the temporary release of cars of Arab and foreign students in universities and institutions in Egypt: 250 LE will be paid every 3 months for cars with a capacity of no more than 1,600 cc.


And that's it. So that rules me out getting a secondhand car. However I am slightly disabled so a secondhand car may be viable as there is an exception so am looking into it.


----------



## markguyver (May 5, 2012)

Thanks for posting your progress, made my search for answers easy


----------



## GK&RACH (Apr 20, 2012)

No problem, there are lots of answers but some are not easy to understand.
So I have decided to bring in a 125 / 250cc moped registered in the same year as import. Cheap in England to buy.
So now need to find out if these rules apply to the bike as well or if a new import charge applies.


----------



## markguyver (May 5, 2012)

That was my plan, cheap in Australia too.. didn't even occur to me that bikes/mopeds may differ- so I hope to see your progress  hope it doesn't create more hurdles for you though!


----------



## GK&RACH (Apr 20, 2012)

I will let you know by PM. It would be nice if people didn't take the full credit for me finding out the info and then copying it to another post to make it look like they found the information!!!!!!
I can't belive that.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

GK&RACH said:


> I will let you know by PM. It would be nice if people didn't take the full credit for me finding out the info and then copying it to another post to make it look like they found the information!!!!!!
> I can't belive that.




Eh!!!?????


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

GK&RACH said:


> I will let you know by PM. It would be nice if people didn't take the full credit for me finding out the info and then copying it to another post to make it look like they found the information!!!!!!
> I can't belive that.





There is no need to take that tone... I copied it and put it into the sticky at the top.. It is done this way to stop threads getting lost..

Would you like me to put.. found on line by and add your name?


----------



## GK&RACH (Apr 20, 2012)

Ok what I will do is send you the info I find by pm and you can display it where it needs to go as you are the moderator.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

GK&RACH said:


> Ok what I will do is send you the info I find by pm and you can display it where it needs to go as you are the moderator.




Please just post your as normal in the forum for all to read, thank you,


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

GK&RACH said:


> Ok what I will do is send you the info I find by pm and you can display it where it needs to go as you are the moderator.


don't be a donut.

just post in open forum so everyone can benefit. sharing info is not brownie point prize game.:tongue1:


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

GK&RACH said:


> No problem, there are lots of answers but some are not easy to understand.
> So I have decided to bring in a 125 / 250cc moped registered in the same year as import. Cheap in England to buy.
> So now need to find out if these rules apply to the bike as well or if a new import charge applies.


 Are you going to drive that in Cairo?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Traffic in Cairo: total anarchy - YouTube


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Traffic in Cairo: total anarchy - YouTube


 I cannot imagine driving in Cairo on any two-wheeled vehicle...Have a company 4X4, but would prefer a armour plated hummer...


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Whitedesert said:


> Are you going to drive that in Cairo?


It seems we have another one with a death wish.


----------



## marimar (Feb 9, 2011)

I thought the guy said he's bought an apartment in Sharm so why would he be driving in Cairo


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

marimar said:


> I thought the guy said he's bought an apartment in Sharm so why would he be driving in Cairo


Doesn't make any diference as far as I know Sharm is still in Egypt. The drivers have the same mentality and riding a 2 wheeler in Egypt is a no no it's hard enough with 4.


----------



## Widget (Jan 22, 2011)

hhaddad said:


> Doesn't make any diference as far as I know Sharm is still in Egypt. The drivers have the same mentality and riding a 2 wheeler in Egypt is a no no it's hard enough with 4.


True, but the traffic in Sharm is at least 100 times lighter than it is in Cairo. There are plenty of people here that ride mopeds/motorbikes without any problems.


----------

